# Setting up an office tank



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm setting up a 40 gal tank (probably a 40 gal breeder) for the office that I work in and was wondering if anyone had some stocking options that are a little more _unique_ than your typical community tank setup.

For the basic stocking I was thinking a few pearl gourami, school of rummynose/emerald eye, some corydoras, amano and probably a BNP.

Anything more unique?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What has happened to this forum? Why has no one replied? 

A 40 gallon breeder is BIG, the possibilities are endless! Is this a planted or dirted tank? 

Have you checked out the livestock from shrimpfever.com? I think they have some interesting and different fish. They're expecting more fish in August, they seem to be out of stock at the moment.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*forum*

hi tabatha , long time no see welcome back , well in the last year or so the forum has taken a hit , not much action other then buy and sell , very discouraging , hope all is well with u .

as for stocking for a office tank its really what u like , I always like the german rams , angels , cardinals , in a office u want something hardy I would love to see some pics when u get it going ...


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Rainbowfish!


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words, I've noticed this forum is much less active than when I was last here several years ago.

Sadly the office tank is unlikely to happen, we realized that if anything were to happen we would in no way be covered by our insurance for that kind of water damage. 

Instead I will just continue to fill my home with fish tanks..


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yikes, yeah, good point about the insurance!


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, we didn't want to have to worry about 60+ gallons spilling through the floor into the offices below!

Good news is I managed to pick up a 45 gallon tank for cheap the other day. Thinking of doing another cichlid tank, any thoughts on stocking? I'm open to more than just cichlids but I'm kind of tired of the standard tropical community tanks.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I loved our German Blue Rams, I'm not a cichlid person but I loved those rams! Apparently someone in Toronto is breeding black rams that they're calling "Dark Knight". I've also heard that electric blue rams aren't as hardy as others.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> I loved our German Blue Rams, I'm not a cichlid person but I loved those rams! Apparently someone in Toronto is breeding black rams that they're calling "Dark Knight". I've also heard that electric blue rams aren't as hardy as others.


Yes I saw those! Finatics in Mississauga had a whole tank of "Dark Knight" German rams and they looked _beautiful_.

Personally I think I'm still too hooked on the old world cichlids to go for a tank with those in it but maybe! Keeps the costs down when all you have to buy are rocks, sand and some jungle vals/anubias.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

AustinLear said:


> Yeah, we didn't want to have to worry about 60+ gallons spilling through the floor into the offices below!
> 
> Good news is I managed to pick up a 45 gallon tank for cheap the other day. Thinking of doing another cichlid tank, any thoughts on stocking? I'm open to more than just cichlids but I'm kind of tired of the standard tropical community tanks.


Insurance would cover you. I don't see why that would be an issue. Been a broker for over 11 years.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Would it really? I asked the VP in our office to look into it, I'm just not convinced that it would especially if we don't declare that we're putting a fish tank that large in the office.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

As long as the policy is a "broad" form it would be fine. 
If it's "named perils" it wouldn't. Most policies are broad form. 
A 40 gallon isn't really that large. 



Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, I'll have to discuss it again with the VP next time he's in the office. I know that we are renovating our office sometime soon so maybe we can work it into that somehow. Thanks!


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Tabatha said:


> I loved our German Blue Rams, I'm not a cichlid person but I loved those rams! Apparently someone in Toronto is breeding black rams that they're calling "Dark Knight". I've also heard that electric blue rams aren't as hardy as others.


Finatics has black Rams on sale right now

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Are they on sale? Or do you mean the 4 for 3 deal they have going right now?

I'm seriously considering them, I keep looking up pictures and falling more and more in love with them.

Worth a mention that they have really nice plants that are also buy 3 get the 4th free.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

AustinLear said:


> Are they on sale? Or do you mean the 4 for 3 deal they have going right now?
> 
> I'm seriously considering them, I keep looking up pictures and falling more and more in love with them.
> 
> Worth a mention that they have really nice plants that are also buy 3 get the 4th free.


Yes that is what I meant. 4 for 3 sale. They look awesome. My 145 is stocked to it's limits and I have a pair of kribensis otherwise I would have grabbed some in a heartbeat.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! That is an absolutely gorgeous tank! I'm so jealous. What size is it?


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

AustinLear said:


> Wow! That is an absolutely gorgeous tank! I'm so jealous. What size is it?


145 gallons. At home. It's a elos 160 model. Bought it 2nd hand off of someone on here. It's roughly 63"*23*23
It's still just about 8-10 weeks since it was first planted. Should be more filled in shortly.

It has a bunch of different rainbows. Most of them came from Dave Paul's - a rainbow fish breeder on this form - lot of them are juvenile right now. It will be a year till they are a good size and are shwing their colours totally, A pair of kribensis. Panda cories. Amano shrimp and rummies and h rasbora's

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, what a fantastic aquarium, I love it!



iamaloner said:


>


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Tabatha said:


> Wow, what a fantastic aquarium, I love it!


Ty!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

That is awesome!

However, while a salt one is more colourful, a freshwater one is easier? (imo)


----------

